# Yeah, lets not stop dancin!



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


>



OH, that makes me cry. You would have no idea Denise but it's the one song that reminds me of my nephew Robbie who took his life back in the 90s at 25 years of age. Beauitful blonde boy who thought he was doing his family a favor because he couldn't control his demons.

He had no idea the wake he left in their waters.

RIP Robbie.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sorry Gael that breaks my heart about young people, or even older people that feel that way.  I talked about a little gal that was a wonderful cook, and she was good at everything, even became the first woman manage in a company in Portland.  One day I was walking into a church I was going to up there, and several of my friends were there and one told me "she finally did it" and I said who, what?  They told me Angela shot herself.  She was my friend, we camped together, and she had said to me one time that sometimes she just felt like ending it all.

Again I am so sorry your Robbie is felt so bad he had to escape.  I just have to say that I truly feel I can understand it.  Things can seem like the pit of hell on this Earth, or at best, seem like there is no hope for anything, why stay.  Maybe it's having a hope there has got to be something better.  I don't know, really don't know anything Gael.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2014)

That's so sad Gael, my condolences to your and your family, that must have been devastating.  May Robbie rest peacefully knowing he is still very much loved and missed.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'm sorry Gael that breaks my heart about young people, or even older people that feel that way.  I talked about a little gal that was a wonderful cook, and she was good at everything, even became the first woman manage in a company in Portland.  One day I was walking into a church I was going to up there, and several of my friends were there and one told me "she finally did it" and I said who, what?  They told me Angela shot herself.  She was my friend, we camped together, and she had said to me one time that sometimes she just felt like ending it all.
> 
> Again I am so sorry your Robbie is felt so bad he had to escape.  I just have to say that I truly feel I can understand it.  Things can seem like the pit of hell on this Earth, or at best, seem like there is no hope for anything, why stay.  Maybe it's having a hope there has got to be something better.  I don't know, really don't know anything Gael.



Thank you Denise for your kind remarks. Still hurts after all these years. He thought he was doing the family a big favor because he had caused them so much grief with his drinking but killing himself was the worst for them. Nearly killed his mother and sister.

Suicide always leaves a legacy too of guilt. Everyone feels like there was something they should have or could have done to prevent it. Terrible on the survivors but the ones who do it are not seeing far ahead, only to the end of their pain.


----------

